# GBAtemp Anti-Fury extermination



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

It has come to my attention that GBAtemp has been plagued by Furries, So 2 day we shall send our yandere @Marty2003  futa loli to fend off most of them. If that fails we will use @Cherry Pie as bait to corner the furries then neutralize them with @Bubsy Bobcat 's small as fuck dick. Then we feed the corpses to @nxwing and forget this happened

How to Help:

Locate every user with a furry profile and we'll take care of the rest


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 29, 2016)

kys


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> kys


no u


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> no u


no u


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> no u


no u


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> no u


u got b8ted


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> u got b8ted


#worth


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> #worth


#qualityEoF


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll join the hunt.

While were at it, can we eradicate people with anime avatars too?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I'll join the hunt.
> 
> While were at it, can we eradicate people with anime avatars too?


only ones that arent maids


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Am I a furry?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Am I a furry?


no


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> no


oh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also I can't tell by the title if you're exterminating anti furries or furries.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> oh
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also I can't tell by the title if you're exterminating anti furries or furries.


you want to get hunted ? and yeah i missed an r. we exterminating furries


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

MARTY2003 IS READY WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> MARTY2003 IS READY WHAT SHOULD I DO?


kill them all
KILL THE SPARE
-eShop ukulele plays-


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> MARTY2003 IS READY WHAT SHOULD I DO?


fuck @Ricken  in the ass really hard until he dies


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> fuck @Ricken  in the ass really hard until he dies


I'm sorry this is not within my duties from yandere


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I'm sorry this is not within my duties from yandere


then do what is right


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Can I help ;0


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> then do what is right


Okay. I will actin the correct manner.You will not be disappointed.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Okay. I will actin the correct manner.You will not be disappointed.


Perfect.


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 29, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> u got b8ted


Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cre8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
How shall I help


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cre8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8


pls no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also add a "how can i help" page to the op.


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> pls no
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also add a "how can i help" page to the op.


Wynaut
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
Done 2day


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Wynaut


That's the 3rd time you've spammed that feminazi anti-gay racist propaganda b8


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> That's the 3rd time you've spammed that feminazi anti-gay racist propaganda b8


It's
A
Copypasta


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> It's
> A
> Copypasta


I'm kidding... o_o


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> I'm kidding... o_o


Okek


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> fuck @Ricken  in the ass really hard until he dies


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Eheheh No.


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Ricken said:
> 
> 
> > ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> ...


lmfao


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

added a how2help 2 day


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> added a how2help 2 day


hooray i can help 5day


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

The urge to rebel at this thread...
It fills me with determination


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> It fills me with determination


Fucking Undertale.
IT'S EVERYWHERE. STILL.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Fucking Undertale.
> IT'S EVERYWHERE. STILL.


Hooray, now there's 2 things people want to kill me for!
Gotta dash!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Eheheh No.


Don't worry, I'll be the one who fucks the furries.


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Hooray, now there's 2 things people want to kill me for!
> Gotta dash!


Run in a straight line. That way I'll be able to shoot you


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Don't worry, I'll be the one who fucks the furries.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


They mean "fuck you up"


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Hooray, now there's 2 things people want to kill me for!
> Gotta dash!


You mean gotta rainbow dash right?


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> They mean "fuck you up"


At least it won't be rape... It isn't rape if I like it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


EarlAB said:


> You mean gotta rainbow dash right?


I was referencing Jimmy Neutron


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> At least it won't be rape... It isn't rape if I like it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Still painful as fuck. You won't be able to walk for years.


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> At least it won't be rape... It isn't rape if I like it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Actually some if not most rape victims enjoy it. It's still rape however.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Still painful as fuck. You won't be able to walk for years.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat 's small as fuck dick


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 54595


omfg triggered


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> omfg triggered


*Inserts Wombo Combo "OH" Sounds*


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 54593
> View attachment 54594
> View attachment 54595


futas are a thing bb


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> futas are a thing bb


One of these days, I wouldn't mind getting face fucked by one so long as they're not ugly. LOL


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> One of these days, I wouldn't mind getting face fucked by one so long as they're not ugly. LOL


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 29, 2016)

Can we exterminate the weebs too?
How do you know about my small dick? >:^(


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 29, 2016)

@VinsCool 
@Sinon
@Lucar 
@Snowdori 
@LuxerWap 
@ihaveamac
@luigoalma 
@every other furry on the temp 
REBEL EVERYBODY


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 29, 2016)

F.. fury..? Lmao what


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> F.. fury..? Lmao what


You are a furry. lol


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @VinsCool
> @Sinon
> @Lucar
> @Snowdori
> ...


thanks for gathering your kind. NOW EXTERMINATE


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> thanks for gathering your kind. NOW EXTERMINATE


If you need me I'll just be casually trying to survive for 7 days...
If I survive... does the dream end?


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> If you need me I'll just be casually trying to survive for 7 days...
> If I survive... does the dream end?


No, a Mexican rapes you at the end.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> No, a Mexican rapes you at the end.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

^lol

Did anyone else realize @migles is a furry?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

Wait.... @Swiftloke you are a furry..... we kill you!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


You get raped by a Mexican, Zoidberg, and 500 tentacles.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> You get raped by 500 tentacles.


*ipconfig/flushdns intensifies*


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

And @CosmoCortney is furry but i don't won't kill her


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 29, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> and 500 tentacles.







Koro-Sensei approves!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Wait.... @Swiftloke you are a furry..... we kill you!


Da fuck you talkin about?


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Da fuck you talkin about?


They're both shiny, so eh


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Da fuck you talkin about?


Oh fuck before you were eevee furry


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Oh fuck before you were eevee furry


Well yes but I was planning to switch back as soon as I got on my laptop


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Well yes but I was planning to switch back as soon as I got on my laptop


Yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> If you need me I'll just be casually trying to survive for 7 days...
> If I survive... does the dream end?


nice reference


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> And @CosmoCortney is furry but i don't won't kill her


then i will


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> then i will


pure evil... i love it


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> pure evil... i love it


well i am gbatemp's maid of the year


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> well i am gbatemp's maid of the year


Do you have some sort of award for that? :0


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Do you have some sort of award for that? :0


yeah.


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> yeah.


:0 I want an award..


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

Why do we hate furries again?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> Why do we hate furries again?


Because it's a popular passtime on internet I guess.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 30, 2016)

*grabs popcorn* ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Because it's a popular passtime on internet I guess.


But couldn't we talk about something else? I would like to hate talk about how feminism affects gaming and movies, or how censorship ruins things. 

Or simply hate talk how FNAF is utter crap.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> But couldn't we talk about something else? I would like to hate talk about how feminism affects gaming and movies, or how censorship ruins things.
> 
> Or simply hate talk how FNAF is utter crap.


This is beyond me. I dunno what to say.


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This is beyond me. I dunno what to say.


I guess you should watch ReviewTechUSA and TheAmazingAethist to understand more about these things.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 30, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> I guess you should watch ReviewTechUSA and TheAmazingAethist to understand more about these things.


almost every youtube video or social media have them


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> almost every youtube video or social media have them


Hm, didn't know.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 30, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> Hm, didn't know.



Just gonna say this right now before a mod does: Your signature picture does not conform with forum rules.

Anyway, what's all this talk about furry extermination? Oh wait gimme a sec lemme grab my @Bubsy Bobcat sword.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Just gonna say this right now before a mod does: Your signature picture does not conform with forum rules.
> 
> Anyway, what's all this talk about furry extermination? Oh wait gimme a sec lemme grab my @Bubsy Bobcat sword.


Many GBAtempers hate us ;o;


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Just gonna say this right now before a mod does: Your signature picture does not conform with forum rules.
> 
> Anyway, what's all this talk about furry extermination? Oh wait gimme a sec lemme grab my @Bubsy Bobcat sword.


Thanks for telling me. I'll size the sig  down immediately.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 30, 2016)

Does this extend to Pokephilia?


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 30, 2016)

What the hell is going on here? I'm trying to get my beauty rest, people.

Yet, I've been tagged...

...can I go back to sleep?


----------



## Ricken (Jun 30, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> What the hell is going on here? I'm trying to get my beauty rest, people.
> 
> Yet, I've been tagged...
> 
> ...can I go back to sleep?


Not sure what you can do about avoiding MsMidnight, but taking Marty's graphics card will slow her down :^)


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 30, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> What the hell is going on here? I'm trying to get my beauty rest, people.
> 
> Yet, I've been tagged...
> 
> ...can I go back to sleep?


No, you must fap to a regular girl before falling asleep. NO FURRY PORN.


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 30, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> No, you must fap to a regular girl before falling asleep. NO FURRY PORN.


...I'm going back to sleep...wake me up when everyone is offering free GBA and Vita games.

Zzzz...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> No, you must fap to a regular girl before falling asleep. NO FURRY PORN.





EarlAB said:


> No, you must fap. FURRY PORN.





EarlAB said:


> FURRY PORN.


Yeah of course.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah of course.


I just came.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 30, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I just came to pointlessly comment.


Seems legit


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 30, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Seems legit


Your mom was legit: she sucked me and 199 other men dry.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jun 30, 2016)

Furies make me so furious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricken (Jun 30, 2016)

ManuelKoegler said:


> Furies make me so furious!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What, they go too fast?


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 30, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> No, you must fap to a regular girl before falling asleep. NO FURRY PORN.


i haven't fapped to real porn in a long time, 360p and constant pop-ups turn me off

also, let's switch to another circlejerk

OMG KEEMSTAR DAE THINK LE BULLY?>


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jun 30, 2016)

Just wondering, does this "Fury" extermination include bronies, because I'm one of 'm.
Maybe I should put up a pony profile pic for troll's sake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 30, 2016)

ManuelKoegler said:


> Just wondering, does this "Fury" extermination include bronies, because I'm one of 'm.
> Maybe I should put up a pony profile pic for troll's sake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably, since you're a minority.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jun 30, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Probably, since you're a minority.


Good point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 30, 2016)

Know what? I'll stay here. This thread just got interesting.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuelKoegler said:


> Just wondering, does this "Fury" extermination include bronies, because I'm one of 'm.
> Maybe I should put up a pony profile pic for troll's sake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it is done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

@LuxerWap we'll hang you so you may as well run


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 1, 2016)

are people still talking about yiff?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> are people still talking about yiff?


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2016)

Ricken said:


> ^lol
> 
> Did anyone else realize @migles is a furry?


having an avatar to match a trend and cuz i like it, makes me something?
that would be like.. putting an anonymous avatar and name, and claming i am annonymous..
i bet an hacker or police could arrive in my house in 1 hour if they wanted to..

i ain't a furry. i am a creepy sexual frustrated dude, but i ain't putting my dick on my cat or my dog.. i am not that mentally ill..


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 1, 2016)

migles said:


> having an avatar to match a trend and cuz i like it, makes me something?
> that would be like.. putting an anonymous avatar and name, and claming i am annonymous..
> i bet an hacker or police could arrive in my house in 1 hour if they wanted to..
> 
> i ain't a furry. i am a creepy sexual frustrated dude, but i ain't putting my dick on my cat or my dog.. i am not that mentally ill..


Haha NO. NO COMMENT. BYE!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 1, 2016)

migles said:


> having an avatar to match a trend and cuz i like it, makes me something?
> that would be like.. putting an anonymous avatar and name, and claming i am annonymous..
> i bet an hacker or police could arrive in my house in 1 hour if they wanted to..
> 
> i ain't a furry. i am a creepy sexual frustrated dude, but i ain't putting my dick on my cat or my dog.. i am not that mentally ill..


bruh, furries don't fuck animals, they fuck other people inside animal costumes.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 1, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> bruh, furries don't fuck animals, they fuck other people inside animal costumes.


and animals inside human costumes


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 1, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> and animals inside human costumes


damn


----------



## Lia (Jul 1, 2016)

yum yum


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm just going to leave this here:


Spoiler


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


not nsfw 0/69


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 54756


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Did you draw that?


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Did you draw that?


No.
http://devil-vox.deviantart.com/art/little-fab-fox-454859845


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> No.
> http://devil-vox.deviantart.com/art/little-fab-fox-454859845


we'll hang you soon™


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> we'll hang you soon™


No


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No


why


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> why


You don't touch my friend


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You don't touch my friend


aaaand i hanged him


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> aaaand i hanged him


I hate you


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> aaaand i hanged him


you sure about that


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I hate you


ily2


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

I *think *maybe we should retreat here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/furry-army.431869


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> you sure about that


you're a ghost


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> you're a ghost


*Checks heartbeat, and any kind of vital signs* Nope, I'm still alive.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> *Checks heartbeat, and any kind of vital signs* Nope, I'm still alive.


your ghostly vitals yes


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

I just realized...I like pussy.
Does that make me a furry?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I *think *maybe we should retreat here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/furry-army.431869


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> your ghostly vitals yes


if this is how it feels to be dead, then, I might as well be alive, because I don't see a difference.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> if this is how it feels to be dead, then, I might as well be alive, because I don't see a difference.


you're not supposed to


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> if this is how it feels to be dead, then, I might as well be alive, because I don't see a difference.


But nobody can see or hear you unless you're on the internet.

Might as well...rob an old lady named Vinny, eh? lol


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> you're not supposed to


boo, I'm a ghost


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

BOOOOOOBEESSSSSS...


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> boo, I'm a ghost


i'd like to see ghost dick up @VinsCool 's ass


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> i'd like to see ghost dick up @VinsCool 's ass


Grab the camera for me please.


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> i'd like to see ghost dick up @VinsCool 's ass





EarlAB said:


> Grab the camera for me please.


Uhmm, no.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> Uhmm, no.


Okay then. I don't even like this shit anyway.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> Uhmm, no.


my hopes and dreams... RUINED


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> my hopes and dreams... RUINED


It's the End.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> It's the End.


i'd pay a small loan of a million dollars to see it


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> i'd pay a small loan of a million dollars to see it


Uhmmm, still no.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

luigoalma said:


> Uhmmm, still no.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I just realized...I like pussy.
> Does that make me a furry?


no

real furries like cocks


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 2, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> no
> 
> real furries like cocks


And tits.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> And tits.


cup size a tits


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2016)

I am sorry but I cannot kill a furry. I will not take place in this war. Instead, I'll simply fap to anything that gets posted in this thread


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I am sorry but I cannot kill a furry. I will not take place in this war. Instead, I'll simply fap to anything that gets posted in this thread


Nice AkaiRiot avatar 

fap to this:


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I am sorry but I cannot kill a furry. I will not take place in this war. Instead, I'll simply fap to anything that gets posted in this thread


fap to my pfp then


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> no
> 
> real furries like cocks


I like futa cock. Does that count?
And yes, I also like Cup Size A tits sometimes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> my *hopes and dreams*... RUINED





Swiftloke said:


> It's the End.


The joke
Your head


----------



## Lia (Jul 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> The joke
> Your head


no pls not undermail


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> we'll hang you soon™


kys for hating furries


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

Does Sue Sakamoto counts as a furry?


----------



## LuxerWap (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> @LuxerWap we'll hang you so you may as well run


I don't run. I fight for my furry friends!

But before we start...wanna hug? ^w^


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> kys for hating furries


buddy this is the EoF. you thought this was serious ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LuxerWap said:


> I don't run. I fight for my furry friends!
> 
> But before we start...wanna hug? ^w^


nah i'll hang u instead


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> Does Sue Sakamoto counts as a furry?


I think yes.


Cave Story ftw


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> buddy this is the EoF. you thought this was serious ?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


EVEN if this is EoF, do you think this is any excuse for shitting on a communtity, specially the furry community?
Lemme go though your analogy.
HURR DURR
This is EoF .
Me want  to create thread of how I want to kill children
HURR DURR, is EoF so I CAN! HURR DURR HURR DURR
Obviously, THERE *IS A LIMIT * FOR what is politically correct and what not, as well as your internet etiquette


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> EVEN if this is EoF, do you think this is any excuse for shitting on a communtity, specially the furry community?
> Lemme go though your analogy.
> HURR DURR
> This is EoF .
> ...


there are threads worse than mine though


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> there are threads worse than mine though


good then!
that isn't an excuse for creating a flamebait thread designed for attacking a community


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 2, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> I don't run. I fight for my furry friends!
> 
> But before we start...wanna hug? ^w^


*Hugs @LuxerWap* :3


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> good then!
> that isn't an excuse for creating a flamebait thread designed for attacking a community


>flamebait
>nothing is serious in the EoF
stop taking it to the heart, its just a shitpost


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> EVEN if this is EoF, do you think this is any excuse for shitting on a communtity, specially the furry community?



Exactly! As long as I am an admin here I will not allow any threads or comments that hurt the feelings of teenagers who think they are cartoon dogs and foxes here. It is disgusting that in 2016 a community such as the furries are so downtrodden and shunned, it really is just another form of racism.


----------

